# disc drive wont open



## apr1 (Feb 26, 2007)

im having problems with the disc drive it worked on saturday but not now the keyboard wont open it or by using the apple and e button or by using the drop down menu can any one help to how to fix it its an emac


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Feb 26, 2007)

These links may help.

Power Mac G4 (QuickSilver & MDD): How to Open the CD/DVD Tray 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25345

PowerPC-based Macintosh: How to eject a disc when other options don't work
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106752

Cheers, Tom


----------

